# NM hunt story and pics



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I got to Lovington late Thur night. Friday morning on our first stand we called in a single. She saw the dogs and just stood and watched at about 75 yards, then she trotted off about 300 yards and stopped. Pup distress brought her back running. We were trying to get some footage of some dog work but she wanted no part of it. Went ahead and killed her because the rancher likes dead coyotes. Two blank stands after that then we called in a big male. He didn't want to engage the dogs either. He stood in front of us at 100 yards for over 3 minutes then he left. Saturday morning.... Driving in we past three seperate coyotes standing less than than 50 yards from the road. They just stood and watched us. Our first stand we called in a double. They watched the dogs from about 200 yards for over a minute then slipped away. On the way to the next stand we saw a coyote on the oil field road. We drove passed where he crossed and we stopped to study terrain and 4 more coyotes crossed the road less than 150 yards from us. We watched them for a few minutes. 2 of them layed under mesquite bushes and the other 2 wandered off out of sight. We drove about 3/4 of a mile on in and picked a spot we both thought would produce, and oh did it! We start calling and a double comes in and they lock in on the dogs about the same time they get down wind at about 200 yards. Then a single comes in from the same direction. They all leave and a few minutes later we have another one coming in hard. My 8 month old pup Chaos runs to her and barks but she doesn't stop until she is about 50 yards out, then she turns and watches Chaos for about a minute. Gunner and Havoc go out to her and she leaves. They trail her out of sight so we beep them back. They come back with 2 coyotes almost directly beside them. We finally get some good footage. The coyotes didn't want to fight or be aggressive but they did come in really close. After they leave we go to pup distress and a young male comes in and we kill him. Driving out we see 1 more coyote about 150 yards out. We circle around and park and try to call him in with no luck. We hit one more spot and a single comes in and gets on his belly when he sees the dogs, we had a one minute 20 second standoff and kill him. Sunday.... A couple of blank stands. Started hand calling and had jack rabbits dang near running over the dogs to see what was going on. We set up on a coyote we spotted and couldn't get him to come in. Then 3 seperate groups start howling very near us. We drive 1/2 mile and park. We spot a coyote 300 yards out walking in. Wind in our face and it has no clue we are there. We sit down and it is walking back toward us. We start calling and the coyote walks into a dry lake bed and we never see it again. Next stand we have a very pale coyote come in. Chaos barks and runs out to it. Coyote stops and looks and Chaos goes on out. The coyote trots off to about 200 yards. I shoot and miss, only because Tony told a joke about the time I shot, haha. Next stand we have a triple come in. Chaos barks and runs out like a champ! The 2 in the front start walking toward her and she comes back to us. The 3rd coyote is off to the left. We had some good footage so we shot the spectator over to the left. Hit him a little low. He runs off and the dogs follow. The other 2 circle way off to the right about 300 yards out. We switch to pup distress and they don't want any part of it. As soon as the dogs get the shot coyote bayed up and start to bark 1 of the coyotes starts circling around. I have no shot so I hustle down to where the dogs are. When I get there the coyote is 4 feet up in a mesquite bush! Havoc is at the bush and Gunner is having a standoff with the coyote that circled around! Gunner is close to the line of fire so I wait until the coyote trots away and I shoot him. The treed coyote in the mean time has ran off and Havoc has him in another tree! He jumps out of the tree when I run up and I get the dogs out of the way and finish him. All in all we saw 26 coyotes. Shot at 6 and killed 5. We let several walk because we mainly wanted to get some footage of the dogs working. We got some decent stuff but the coyotes weren't very aggressive. I talked to Btech29 and he and Kelly Jackson hunted in KS and they weren't working the dogs there either. We were back in the cool every morning by 10. We had a blast and got to observe some very interesting coyote behavior. Tony is a class act as a guide and a friend. I highly recommend his services to anyone that wants to learn more about coyote hunting or just wants to hunt areas that are full of coyotes and have a great time doing it.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good write up. Looks like it would be alot of fun to use dogs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Story! Well worth the wait! Great pics too! October can't get here soon enough......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice writeup and pics Scott.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like ya had a great hunt and some awesome pics! Great write-up, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The pics are all video stills that will be on Tony's next instructional dvd.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great replay and photos.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics and story ! Looked like a heap of fun and fur !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw that Tony posted this up on facebook that you were out with him. Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

We had a blast.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing your hunt -- Very interesting---sb*


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Great story and pictures. Thanks SHamptom.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Awesome write up and photos. Good job!


----------

